# kariye



## ayed

Hello, folks of Turkish Forum
What does the word *kariye *mean?

Thanks a lot in advance
Ayed


----------



## Volcano

*I found it as chora*


----------



## zorspas

Got no idea what does it mean, the only thing I found about that is : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chora_Church


----------



## erbdogan

ayed said:


> Hello, folks of Turkish Forum
> What does the word *kariye *mean?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance
> Ayed


 
If you use this word in a sentence, we can help you more. There is no word in Turkish such a "Kariye"


----------



## ayed

Thank you all ..
My context is in English and talks of the hierarchy of the Othmani system ..
*Vilayet* consists of *sancak*, a _sancak_ consists of _kazas_, a *kaza* consists of _kariye_.A *kariye* consists usually of at least 50 homes.I think it is a sort of district


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Hi,
most of the Turkish sites I've found this in (seslisozluk.com included) define it as _köy _(village). This link from Boğaziçi Üniversitesi (in English) explains the following:

"In 1864, a new law on provincial organization introduced a complete hierarchical system of provincial organization and subdivisions, from the _vilayet_ (province) through the _sancak _(county) and _kaza_ (district) to the _nahiye_ (rural community) and the _*kariye*_ (village)."

It seems to be an Ottoman term related to local government and administration.

Edit: a link in Turkish, too.


----------



## zorspas

ateaofimdomar said:


> Hi,
> most of the Turkish sites I've found this in (seslisozluk.com included) define it as _köy _(village). This link from Boğaziçi Üniversitesi (in English) explains the following:
> 
> "In 1864, a new law on provincial organization introduced a complete hierarchical system of provincial organization and subdivisions, from the _vilayet_ (province) through the _sancak _(county) and _kaza_ (district) to the _nahiye_ (rural community) and the _*kariye*_ (village)."
> 
> It seems to be an Ottoman term related to local government and administration.
> 
> Edit: a link in Turkish, too.



Thanks a lot...


----------



## Fractal7

In Ottoman Turkish there were a lot of Arabic and Persian words. I think they took that from قرية  Now we use _köy_ for village.


----------



## ayed

Thank you very much.


----------

